# Hamster cage size



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

So for a Syrian hamster would a cage that is (H)= 410mm x (W)= 695mm x (D)= 460mm be big enough? I’m rubbish with sizes and google is not my friend at the moment.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Any help?


----------



## B Love (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello! As an owner of a Syrian hamster, I think I can help! The bare minimum for a Syrian cage should it least be 450 square inches. If you can go bigger that would be great, hammies love space to play! My own cage is around 600 square inches and my Syrian hamster Rocky Road seems to enjoy his cage.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

B Love said:


> Hello! As an owner of a Syrian hamster, I think I can help! The bare minimum for a Syrian cage should it least be 450 square feet. If you can go bigger that would be great, hammies love space to play! My own cage is around 600 square feet and my Syrian hamster Rocky Road seems to enjoy his cage.


Thank you! All these different measurements really confuse me haha, is there any cages you'd recommend?


----------



## B Love (Mar 22, 2020)

At the moment, I have little Rocky in a 600 square inch bin cage but I will be getting a lot of money soon so I'm going to buy him a new cage! I'll be buying him one of the Prevue cages.


----------



## B Love (Mar 22, 2020)

B Love said:


> At the moment, I have little Rocky in a 600 square inch bin cage but I will be getting a lot of money soon so I'm going to buy him a new cage! I'll be buying him one of the Prevue cages.
> View attachment 434007


Also, when I first responded I said the minimum cage space was 450 square feet, it's actually 450 square INCHES. Lol, sorry.


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

If you are in the UK, some popular cages for Syrian hamsters are:
-Alaska (from Zooplus)
-Hamster Heaven (from Zooplus or Pets at Home)
-Barney (from Zooplus)
-Savic Plaza (from Pets at Home)

There are lots of other options, if you don't like any of the above, but those are the main ones.

The size to aim for with Syrian hamsters is 80x50cm and above. From the dimensions you gave and your profile picture it looks like you have the Pets at Home XL cage, which will be ok for your hamster's first few weeks with you, especially while you are working on taming, but later on as your hamster grows you may find he needs some more space.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, that’s the cage I have at the moment, we had a smaller one from pets at home in January when we got him, which we were told would be big enough but I quickly realised it was not, we managed to sell that cage to a friend who was getting a dwarf hamster and upgrade to this one for now until we can find a bigger better cage. He seems to like this one a lot more than the last one, he seems to miss his tube though, so I’m looking for one with a tube


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

The larger cages don't usually have tubes unfortunately. The Hamster Heaven is the largest one I know of that does, but many people find they are too narrow for a fully grown Syrian. There is also the Duna Fun Large, which has tubes, and is bigger than your current cage, but still not 80x50cm. It could still work for a Syrian, and it's not a terrible size compared to a lot of the cages out there, but 80x50cm is a better size to aim for.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

general agreed upon size for any hamster is a cage measuring 80cm x 50cm. the Alaska from zooplus is a good cage of this size. However despite this bigger is always seen to be better and some hamsters wpn't be happy regardless of the size of their enclosure. Aim for a minimum of 80x50 but if you can get anything bigger than that your ham will thank you!!!


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you! I’m looking into making a bin cage? I keep seeing them and how big you can make them and with the time off university I’ll have the time to do it. I’m going to look into it abit more if it’s too confusing I will just buy the Alaska cage haha


----------

